
TimescaleDB cloud service available in AWS, GCP, other clouds - oskari
https://twitter.com/TimescaleDB/status/971119438903808007
======
oskari
TimescaleDB is now available as a part of Aiven PostgreSQL version 10. Aiven
PostgreSQL is a fully-managed & hosted PostgreSQL service available in all
AWS, Google Cloud, Microsoft Azure, DigitalOcean and UpCloud regions:
[https://aiven.io/postgresql](https://aiven.io/postgresql)

